# Line Capacity: Braid vs. Mono



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Bantam,

OK. So I went on the Shimano site to check out the specs on the new Stradic CI4. I love it now that you list both the mono and (Power Pro) braid capacities of the reel. But here's my question.

According to your site, the CI4 1000 size has a capacity of 110 yards for 6 lb. test mono and a capacity of 65 yards for 20 lb. Power Pro.

A package of 20 lb. Power Pro says it's "6 lb. diameter". I think most everyone (including myself) took this to mean that 20 lb. Power Pro has the same diameter as 6 lb. mono.

So if this is true, shouldn't the CI4 1000 have a capacity of 110 yards of 20 lb. Power Pro? That is, unless Power Pro has been severely underestimating it's actual diameter. Otherwise, how do you explain the difference? 

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

lol...good one.


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

The problem is there's no "standard" diameter for 6# mono. Some may be .005 and another may be .010.


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

Mike B Fishin said:


> The problem is there's no "standard" diameter for 6# mono.


Agreed. But according to the specs chart,even 10 lb. Power Pro is not as thin as whatever 6 lb. mono they are using to fill the spool.
Mono 6lb. 110 yards 
Power Pro 10 lb. only 95 yards


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Stella STL3000FB spools hold 150 yds of 20# Sufix braid or 150 yds of 10# Silver Thread. The 2500 size spools hold less.

Charles


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Power Pro can vary in diameter. I think we are going to change the descriptions from "6 pound" to the actual measured diameter. I think that the 6 pound thing is what the line is before it receives the coating lol 

The PP capacities are what we measured from winding the line onto the reel. We use Ande diameters for mono since they are the only company that makes line from 2-130+ pound.


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Bantam. I've always kind of known that. I have to estimate Power Pro as thicker than stated when spooling up customers reels in order to put on the correct amount of backing. For example 20/6 is closer to 20/10.

It's nice to hear you confirm it. For anybody that doesn't think Bantam (Dan) doesn't tell it to you straight, think again. You da man!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

No problem


----------

